# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  راهنمایی ثبت نام کنکور

## existence

سلام.

دوستان من  کمی معلولیت جسمی دارم 
 و موقع ثبت نام کنکور  گزینه معلولیت  رو نمیدونستم  بزنم یا خیر !
در واقع نمیدونم به نفعمه یا به ضررم!
 راهنمایی بفرمایید.
ممنون

----------


## lili96666

میشه فک کنم ویرایش کرد ثبت نامو

----------


## existence

> میشه فک کنم ویرایش کرد ثبت نامو


 بله ویرایش میشه . ولی نمیدونم  نفعمه یا به ضررمه اگه از سهمیه استفاده کنم

----------


## saj8jad

> سلام.
> 
> دوستان من  کمی معلولیت جسمی دارم 
>  و موقع ثبت نام کنکور  گزینه معلولیت  رو نمیدونستم  بزنم یا خیر !
> در واقع نمیدونم به نفعمه یا به ضررم!
>  راهنمایی بفرمایید.
> ممنون


سلام

والا با توجه به شرایطتون خودتون بهتر میدونین  :Yahoo (1):  

به هر حال می تونین تا *28 بهمن ماه* اطلاعات ثبت نامی ردیف مربوطه (ردیف 20) رو ویرایش کنید  :Yahoo (1): 


در ضمن به *توضیحات ردیف 20* و کارهایی که احیاناً باید انجام بدین توجه فرمایید  :Yahoo (1): 



ان شاء الله موفق باشید  :Yahoo (1): 
یاعلی(ع) :Yahoo (45):

----------


## lili96666

چرا به ضرر؟؟ببین بعضی رشته ها هستن که موقع انتخاب رشته شرایط جسمی ذکر کرده

----------


## lili96666

خب دوست عزیز باید شرایط تو کامل بزنی .هم واسه شرایطت سر جلسه وهم اینکه سهمیتو داشته باشی ببین سهمیه یعنی اینکه تو بای عده ی معدود تری رقابت میکنه ولی وقتی سهمیه نباشه تعداد بیشتره ورقابت سخت تر

----------


## existence

ممنون از راهنماییاتون
ولی ببینید من معلولیت خفیف جسمی حرکتی دارم. ولی اصلا مشخص نیست.
سال گذشته هم بدون استفاده از این سهمیه کنکور شرکت کردم و دانشگاه رفتم و مشکلی پیش نیومد .
 من میخواستم 
1- مزایاش    این سهمیه  بدونم
2-  اگه از این سهمیه استفاده کنم یه وقت نیان بهم  بگن مثلا تو رشته (دندان پزشکی  پزشکی و ...)  نمیتونی بری.
التبه میدونم بعضی رشته ها مثل تربیت بدنی نمیتونم برم

----------


## lili96666

گفتم که مشخص کرده مثلا میگه برای فلان رشته یک چشم سالم....اینا با توجه به شرایطتون فک نکن محدودیتی باشه من دفترچه انتخاب رشته دیدم واسه رشته ها مشخص کرده بازم بپرسید واگه شد از سهمیه تون حتما استفاده کنید موفق باشید :Yahoo (1):

----------


## existence

> گفتم که مشخص کرده مثلا میگه برای فلان رشته یک چشم سالم....اینا با توجه به شرایطتون فک نکن محدودیتی باشه من دفترچه انتخاب رشته دیدم واسه رشته ها مشخص کرده بازم بپرسید واگه شد از سهمیه تون حتما استفاده کنید موفق باشید


دفتر چه شماره دو منظورتونه؟

----------


## lili96666

بله

----------


## existence

دوستان اطلاعات بیشتر دارین راهنمایی کنید خواهشا !!!

----------


## lili96666

ببین بیشترش قطع عضو بود شما که مشکلی نداری خدارو شکر از سهمیت استفاده کن بعد اگه یکی مشکلی داشته باشه که تره این رشته ها اگه سهمیه هم نزنه باز نمی تونه بره

----------


## existence

> ببین بیشترش قطع عضو بود شما که مشکلی نداری خدارو شکر از سهمیت استفاده کن بعد اگه یکی مشکلی داشته باشه که تره این رشته ها اگه سهمیه هم نزنه باز نمی تونه بره


 نه من مشکلم خیلی حاد نیست . 

یه موردی دیگه که هست اینه که در تهران در مرکز توان بخشی از  داوطلبان بهزیستی ازمون میگیرن  .
ایا واسه ما که شهرستان هستیم  هم  جدا ازمون میگیرن؟
 واسم خیلی مهمه 
 خواهشا اگه کسی این شزایط رو داشته و یا  اطلاع داره راهنمایی کنه

----------


## mhnz

اون دو تا که مشخص کردم چه فرقی با هم دارن!؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :Yahoo (2):  :Yahoo (110): 
لفطا جواب بدید! :Yahoo (2): 
آخه توو برگه سوابق تحصیلی فقط یدونه کد دانش آموزی هست!!!  :Yahoo (101):  اصن مگه هر شخص کلا ی کد دانش آموزی نداره فقط؟! :Yahoo (110):  یا نه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :Yahoo (117):

----------


## Milad.Bt

> اون دو تا که مشخص کردم چه فرقی با هم دارن!؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> لفطا جواب بدید!
> آخه توو برگه سوابق تحصیلی فقط یدونه کد دانش آموزی هست!!!  اصن مگه هر شخص کلا ی کد دانش آموزی نداره فقط؟! یا نه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


هردوتا یکیه فرقی ندارن :Yahoo (1): 
من اول فک کردم سوابقو میگی :Yahoo (76):

----------


## zelzele

چرا زمانی که سریال رو وارد میکنم و تایید میزنم . صفحه بعد مینویسه خطایی رخ داده است ؟ :Yahoo (35):

----------


## mhnz

> هردوتا یکیه فرقی ندارن
> من اول فک کردم سوابقو میگی


از دوستام تو تلگرام پرسیدم همه راجبه سوابق میگن  :Yahoo (4): 
مررررررررررررسیییییی  :Yahoo (1): 
پارسال هم آجیم برام ثبت نام کرد براهمین خودم درجریان نیستم  :Yahoo (4):   :Yahoo (56):

----------


## zelzele

> چرا زمانی که سریال رو وارد میکنم و تایید میزنم . صفحه بعد مینویسه خطایی رخ داده است ؟


کسی نمیدونه لطفا سریع  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## mohranj

سلام. دوستان .یه سوال داشتم من فیلد مربوط به معدل نهایی پیش رو پر کردم ولی فیلد معدل کل پیش دانشگاهی رو پر نکردم چون اجباری نبود و سال دوم کنکور دادنم هست . پر نکردن این فیلد که مشکلی پیش نمیاره؟

----------

